# General > Upcoming Events >  Ruahine Auction Postponed Until Saturday 26th September

## muzza

sorry - its a photo of the pdf file.

----------


## zimmer

From Christy Matthews re Ruahine Auction

THE AUCTION IS ON
YIPEE THIS SATURDAY 26TH

WITH VIEWING ON FRIDAY 25TH FROM 3:30PM TO 8PM
And from Saturday morning 7am until 8:45am

SAME VENUE AS STATED IN THE CATALOGUE
Breakfaaaast available to those who require it on Saturday Morning this will 
be buffet this year (Yum Yum)

PLEASE NOTE:
To any people unable to attend the Auction, we are offering 
PHONE BIDDING for the larger lots
(Please remember to book your call in)

Postal bidding has been extended until Friday 25th

----------


## Slug

The thing is, a whole bunch of auctions are coming up clumped  time wise close together. Spend up large on the earlier auctions (Ruahine and Napier) and/or hold off for the Wellington and Teds following very soon after, hoping others will have spent their budget on the first few.

----------


## Boar Freak

> The thing is, a whole bunch of auctions are coming up clumped  time wise close together. Spend up large on the earlier auctions (Ruahine and Napier) and/or hold off for the Wellington and Teds following very soon after, hoping others will have spent their budget on the first few.


Do you know when and where the Welly one will be @Slug?

----------

